# Renovations to a Timber Frame



## Monkeyboots (4 Nov 2010)

Hi, 

New to the forum, just want to know if anyone has any experience of making alterations within a timberframe structure??

I am looking at removing two walls (1 in bedroom and 1 in hall/porch area) and I also considering converting the attic. 
The house is a stand alone i.e not built as part of a housing estate so i've no idea who were the engineers/ architects and all i have is a copy of the planning applcation, which doesnt give any details on the actual structure. 

I am wondering if anyone could recommend a specialist builder to 1) quote me on the attic conversion and 2) check the walls to ensure they can be removed without any issues.

thanks


----------



## onq (4 Nov 2010)

Hi Monkeyboots,

Engineers check structure, and certify works to structure, not builders.
Having said that, they do not have much expertise in terms of detailing houses.
Issues relation to insulation, interstitial condensation and venting all need to be addressed.

You should have received some form of written provenance on the dwelling from when you purchased it.
You should have received an Opinion with Building Regulations and this should state the contractor's name and contacts.

Trace back the contractor and through him the timber frame manufacturer and find the engineering drawings for this house.
There may have been an assignable warranty included in the documents from the timber frame firm but it may only be assignable once.
Let these drawings and the associated calculations help inform your engineer of what can be done to the structure in terms of removals.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                     as a defence or support - in and of       itself  -         should       legal        action    be       taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                     Real Life with rights to inspect and      issue         reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Monkeyboots (4 Nov 2010)

Thanks for reply ONQ. I will contact the builder to see if he has contact details for the timber construction guys... I have a vague recollection of Kelly Timber being mentioned, hopefully they still have the drawings (built 2006). M.


----------



## onq (4 Nov 2010)

You're very welcome Monkeyboots,

You don't just need their GA drawings, you need their in-house engineers drawings, which should let your engineer review the design and see where if any, are the redundant members located and where of any points of alternate support are or can be located.

This information may actually be on their GA drawings if there's sizing and stree grading information on it together with the specification for the joints and mechanical fixing and load distribution or numbers.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                      as a defence or support - in and of        itself  -         should       legal        action    be        taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                      Real Life with rights to inspect and       issue         reports    on     the         matters    at       hand.


----------



## RKQ (5 Nov 2010)

Monkeyboots said:


> hopefully they still have the drawings (built 2006). M.


 If the house was built in 2006 then the Planning File can be viewed for free at your L.A. (It might still be available online - depending on your L.A)
If it is online then you may be able to download the drawings in pdf format. 

All the planning drawings and the original planning application form, will have the name of the Agent / Designer and Builder/ Applicant. It should be easy to contact the Designer to find out the name of the Timber Frame company.

Just to note that walls in halls are usually structural support walls - supporting floor joists, staircase etc.

If your attic has prefabricated roof trusses (common with timber frame) then it will be difficult to convert. You _must_ retain a Structural Engineer with full PI insurance to design the attic conversion.


----------



## onq (5 Nov 2010)

(gigglesnort!)

That's assuming he can draw up a compliant staircase RKQ!

BTW Monkeyboots is the house single or two storey?

If its the latter you may have some tricky upgrading of the stairs enclosure and intermediate floors to carry out as well as fire doors to install.

Get competent advice from an architect or fire safety specialist on fire proofing required.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                       as a defence or support - in and  of        itself  -         should       legal        action    be         taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                       Real Life with rights to inspect  and       issue         reports    on     the         matters    at        hand.


----------



## Monkeyboots (6 Nov 2010)

Thanks folks, Kellys definately built the house anyway. It's a two storey so I am aware there will be fire safety issues. I just hope it's doable (conversion) won't taking any risk will seek proper advice. Hopefully wall in hall won't be an issue, it's not main wall in hall more like an added section when they considered closing off the area between inside porch and hall, the door never went in and I'd just like to remove it to create more light.

Good advice anyway cheers!


----------

